# Problème G4 et os 10.3



## philbeg64 (29 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

j'ai r&#233;install&#233; mon G4 silver cette semaine ... sorti du carton dans lequel je l'avais entrepos&#233; il y a 3 ans...
J'ai format&#233; le disque et install&#233; 10.3 de base, puis la connexion internet. C'est la que ca se gate.
Internet marche pas de probl&#232;me, mais toutes les quelques minutes le Mac me dis de red&#233;marrer.
Le G4 est vraiment de base, rien de sp&#233;cial &#224; l'int&#233;rieur, 384 Mo de Ram, 120Go.
Dois je faire une mise &#224; jour 10.3.9 ? ou ca vous fait plut&#244;t penser &#224; un probl&#232;me de hardware ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## ntx (29 Août 2007)

philbeg64 a dit:


> Dois je faire une mise à jour 10.3.9 ? ou ca vous fait plutôt penser à un problème de hardware ?


Voyons déjà côté logiciel : la mise à jour vers la dernière version de Mac OSX est très fortement recommandée.
Ensuite, trouve le pourquoi du kernel panic dans l'application Console.
Enfin les causes probables au niveau matériel : un périphérique USB capricieux ou une barrette mémoire qui a flanché.


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

A mon avis, ne fais pas la màj 10.3.9 avant d'avoir trouvé les raisons de ces plantages.

Si tu fais la màj et qu'un plantage apparait durant, tu risques d'être dans le caca.


Regarde les rapports de plantages...


----------



## philbeg64 (29 Août 2007)

merci a vous pour ces réponses rapides.
Je me remet dessus demain matin, je recherche la cause, si je ne trouve pas je tente une mise à jour. Je vous tiens au courant.
Encore merci


----------



## philbeg64 (30 Août 2007)

Bonjour a toutes et tous, me revoila, apres quelques tests.
Je vois bien quelques problemes dans la séquence de démarrage (depuis la console) mais je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser :mouais: . Pas l'habitu e ce genre de truc sur Mac.
J'ai fait la Maj 10.3.9, ca n'a rien changé.
Je me permet de mettre la séquence de démarrage ici pour les Pros qui comprennent quelque chose, et je continu a chercher sur le net à partir des erreurs.

Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost syslogd: restart
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost syslogd: kernel boot file is /mach_kernel
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: vm_page_bootstrap: 156100 free pages
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: mig_table_max_displ = 68
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: IOKit Component Version 7.9:
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: Wed Mar 30 20:07:52 PST 2005; root(rcbuilder):RELEASE_PPC/iokit/RELEASE
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: 65 prelinked modules
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: 
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: using 1638 buffer headers and 1638 cluster IO buffer headers
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: WARNING: ATA Drive claims FLUSH CACHE EXT feature support but does not claim Extended LBA feature support
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: Local FireWire GUID = 0x393ff:0xfe4362c2
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: enableClockSpreading returned with 0
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: Security auditing service present
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: BSM auditing present
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: From path: "/pci@f2000000/mac-io@17/ata-4@1f000/@0:10,\mach_kernel", Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOPathMatch</key><string ID="1">IODeviceTree:/pci@f2000000/mac-io@17/ata-4@1f000/@0:10</string></dict>
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: Got boot device = IOService:/MacRISC2PE/pci@f2000000/AppleMacRiscPCI/mac-io@17/AppleKeyLargo/ata-4@1f000/KeyLargoATA/ATADeviceNub@0/IOATABlockStorageDriver/IOATABlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/Maxtor 6Y120L0 Media/IOApplePartitionScheme/Apple_HFS_Untitled_4@10
Aug 30 13:24:03 localhost kernel: BSD root: disk0s10, major 14, minor 9
Aug 30 13:24:04 localhost kernel: Jettisoning kernel linker.
Aug 30 13:24:04 localhost kextd[82]: registering service "com.apple.KernelExtensionServer"
Aug 30 13:24:05 localhost kernel: Resetting IOCatalogue.
Aug 30 13:24:08 localhost kernel: Matching service count = 2
Aug 30 13:24:08 localhost kernel: NVDANV10HAL loaded and registered.
Aug 30 13:24:08 localhost kernel: AppleRS232Serial:        0        0 AppleRS232Serial::start - returning false early, Connector or machine incorrect
Aug 30 13:24:09 localhost kernel: UniNEnet: Ethernet address 00:03:93:43:62:c2
Aug 30 13:24:09 localhost kernel: IOFireWireIP: FireWire address 00:03:93:ff:fe:43:62:c2
Aug 30 13:24:09 localhost lookupd[122]: lookupd (version 324.13) starting - Thu Aug 30 13:24:09 2007
Aug 30 13:24:10 localhost SystemStarter: Bienvenue sur Macintosh. 
Aug 30 13:24:10 localhost ConsoleMessage: Starting SecurityServer
Aug 30 13:24:10 localhost ConsoleMessage: Initializing network
Aug 30 13:24:10 localhost ConsoleMessage: Starting Apple Multicast DNS Responder
Aug 30 13:24:10 localhost ConsoleMessage: Starting kernel event agent
Aug 30 13:24:10 localhost ConsoleMessage: Starting timed execution services
Aug 30 13:24:11 localhost diskarbitrationd[85]: disk0s10   hfs      B9373153-A6FC-3A2D-BA72-7FB9FA6F296D HD120_1                 /
Aug 30 13:24:11 localhost diskarbitrationd[85]: disk0s12   hfs      BE32DBDB-B7E7-32BD-9B25-27EB60298E8E HD120_2                 /Volumes/HD120_2
Aug 30 13:24:12 localhost SystemStarter: Starting SecurityServer 
Aug 30 13:24:12 localhost SystemStarter: Initialisation du r?seau 
Aug 30 13:24:12 localhost ConsoleMessage: Checking disks
Aug 30 13:24:12 localhost SystemStarter: D?marrage du r?pondeur DNS multi-diffusion Apple 
Aug 30 13:24:12 localhost SystemStarter: D?marrage de l?agent d??v?nement du kernel 
Aug 30 13:24:12 localhost SystemStarter: D?marrage des services ? ex?cution diff?r?e 
Aug 30 13:24:12 localhost SystemStarter: V?rification des disques 
Aug 30 13:24:12 localhost mDNSResponder[177]: mDNSResponder-58.8.1 (Jan 31 2005 21:11:41) starting
Aug 30 13:24:13 localhost kernel: NVDA,NVMac: vram [98000000:04000000]
Aug 30 13:24:13 localhost SystemStarter: The "HasShadow" window property is obsolete. Use CGSSetWindowShadowAndRimParameters(cid, wid, 0.0,0.0, 0,0, CGSNoShadowStyle) to turn off the window shadow instead. Set a break-point on CGSLogMessage to find out where this property is set. 
Aug 30 13:24:14 localhost syslogd: /dev/console: Input/output error
Aug 30 13:24:14 localhost init: kernel security level changed from 0 to 1
Aug 30 13:24:14 localhost mach_init[2]: Server 0 in bootstrap d03 uid 0: "/usr/libexec/fix_prebinding": exited with non-zero status 1 [pid 187]
Aug 30 13:24:14 localhost kernel: UniNEnet::monitorLinkStatus - Link is up at 100 Mbps - Half Duplex
Aug 30 13:24:14 localhost configd[84]: executing /System/Library/SystemConfiguration/Kicker.bundle/Contents/Resources/set-hostname
Aug 30 13:24:15 localhost set-hostname[193]: setting hostname to Ordinateur-de-Xavier-Pajot.local
Aug 30 13:24:16 localhost loginwindow[186]: Sent launch request message to DirectoryService mach_init port 
Aug 30 13:24:16 localhost DirectoryService[198]: Launched version 1.8.5 (v258.3)
Aug 30 13:24:19 localhost SystemStarter: Attente de initialisation du r?seau 
Aug 30 13:24:19 localhost ConsoleMessage: Loading Shared IP extension
Aug 30 13:24:19 localhost configd[84]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Aug 30 13:24:19 localhost configd[84]: executing /System/Library/SystemConfiguration/Kicker.bundle/Contents/Resources/enable-network
Aug 30 13:24:19 localhost mach_init[2]: Server 0 in bootstrap d03 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd": exited as a result of signal 1 [pid 122]
Aug 30 13:24:19 localhost configd[84]: executing /System/Library/SystemConfiguration/Kicker.bundle/Contents/Resources/set-hostname
Aug 30 13:24:19 localhost SystemStarter: Chargement de l?extension de l?adresse IP partag?e 
Aug 30 13:24:19 localhost lookupd[214]: lookupd (version 324.13) starting - Thu Aug 30 13:24:19 2007
Aug 30 13:24:20 localhost ConsoleMessage: Starting network file system
Aug 30 13:24:20 localhost ConsoleMessage: Starting printing services
Aug 30 13:24:20 localhost SystemStarter: D?marrage de NFS 
Aug 30 13:24:20 localhost SystemStarter: D?marrage des services d?impression 
Aug 30 13:24:21 localhost automount[278]: automount version 57
Aug 30 13:24:21 localhost set-hostname[289]: setting hostname to Ordinateur-de-Xavier-Pajot.local
Aug 30 13:24:21 localhost automount[294]: automount version 57
Aug 30 13:24:25 localhost ConsoleMessage: Loading IP Firewall extension
Aug 30 13:24:25 localhost SystemStarter: Chargement de l?extension du coupe-feu IP 
Aug 30 13:24:28 localhost SystemStarter: Attente de Extensions du r?seau 
Aug 30 13:24:29 localhost kernel: IP packet filtering initialized, divert enabled, rule-based forwarding enabled, default to accept, logging disabled
Aug 30 13:24:29 localhost kernel: IPv6 packet filtering initialized, default to accept, logging disabled
Aug 30 13:24:29 localhost kernel: IP firewall loaded
Aug 30 13:24:29 localhost ConsoleMessage: Starting internet services
Aug 30 13:24:29 localhost SystemStarter: D?marrage des services internet 
Aug 30 13:24:29 localhost xinetd[320]: 320 {init_services} no services. Exiting...
Aug 30 13:24:29 localhost SystemStarter: D?marrage termin?.

Merci d'avance


----------



## daffyb (30 Août 2007)

as tu la bonne version de firmware d'install&#233;e ? juste au cas o&#249; 
et dans le fichier panic.log ??


----------



## philbeg64 (30 Août 2007)

voici mon fichier panic.log

Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x0000000000000010 PC=0x0000000000071EE0
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x1F7B7500)
      PC=0x00071EE0; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x00000010; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00071EC4; R1=0x0F553AC0; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
         0x00000000 0x00072764 0x0006892C 0x000684BC 0x0006B918 0x0022CD88 0x0022C1B0 0x0022C27C 
         0x0022C2DC 0x00218014 0x00220BA4 0x00246D84 0x000941C0 0x7F85E378 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x1F7B7500)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x22846500)
      PC=0x9005F5CC; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x247BF000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x000027A4; R1=0xBFFFFEB0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 7.9.0:
Wed Mar 30 20:11:17 PST 2005; root:xnu/xnu-517.12.7.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC


panic(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x00083498 0x0008397C 0x0001EDA4 0x00090C38 0x0009402C 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x1F7B7500)
      PC=0x00071EE0; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x00000010; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00071EC4; R1=0x0F553AC0; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
         0x00000000 0x00072764 0x0006892C 0x000684BC 0x0006B918 0x0022CD88 0x0022C1B0 0x0022C27C 
         0x0022C2DC 0x00218014 0x00220BA4 0x00246D84 0x000941C0 0x7F85E378 
   Exception state (sv=0x22846500)
      PC=0x9005F5CC; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x247BF000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x000027A4; R1=0xBFFFFEB0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 7.9.0:
Wed Mar 30 20:11:17 PST 2005; root:xnu/xnu-517.12.7.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC

pour le firmware j'avoue je ne me suis pas posé la question. Je cherche de ce coté.


----------



## philbeg64 (30 Août 2007)

Apparement pas besoin de mettre a jour le firmware :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86117-fr

Ma version si je regarde au bon endroit est :
Version ROM de démarrage : 4.2.5f1

La machine est un G4 quicksilver 733


----------



## ntx (30 Août 2007)

Un kernel panic irrésolu : j'irais voir du côté des barrettes mémoire


----------



## philbeg64 (30 Août 2007)

Merci NTX, je regarde ca demain alors.


----------



## voyager007 (30 Août 2007)

Salut, j'ai récemment installer 10.4 sur mon G4 400 et plantage chaque fois que je télécharge les mises à jours. Après plusieurs essais et même en mettant une carte réseau sur pci pour voir si l'interne déraillait, j'ai retiré mes anciennes barrettes et mis que des certifiées mac et miracle plus de problèmes.
A voir les G4 sont plus sensibles que les G3 car lui il bouffe n'importe quel barrettes.


----------



## philbeg64 (31 Août 2007)

Merci de l'info Voyager.
J'ai fait des manip avec les barettes ce matin mais ca ne change rien. Toujours la meme erreur dans le fichier panic.
Je n'ai pas sous la main des barettes certifiée Mac malheureusement, mais les miennes sont compatibles...
Si personne ne voit une autre cause possible il ne me reste plus qu'à en commander. snif !

Je vais quand même prendre un peu de temps pour chercher sur le net avant.

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## divoli (31 Août 2007)

D'apr&#232;s tes log, je suis quasiment certain qu'il y a un rapport avec les barrettes ou du moins avec l'acc&#232;s &#224; la m&#233;moire vive.

Tu peux les tester avec Memtest (logiciel d'environ un euro). Minimum OS 10.2.8.
http://www.memtestosx.org/


----------



## philbeg64 (31 Août 2007)

Merci Divoli,
je vais tester avec ca lundi alors. Si c'est vraiment ca je commanderai des barettes.
Je vous tiens au courant.

Bon WE à tous


----------



## divoli (31 Août 2007)

Comme je l'ai signalé, le problème peut aussi se situer en amont (au niveau des connecteurs ou de la carte-mère). Difficile à dire, je ne suis pas technicien...


----------



## philbeg64 (31 Août 2007)

Pas de soucis, si je change les barettes au moins je suis sur que ce n'est plus ca. Et puis ca ne peut pas faire de mal  .
J'ai vu des Kingston *KTA-G4133/512 *512MB DIMM Module, pouvez vous me dire si je peux prendre ca ? ou autres ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## divoli (1 Septembre 2007)

Ben ça semble correspondre.

Par exemple...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2007)

un truc tout con maiss qui provoqque des jolis trucs: la pile de sauvegarde. Après 3 ans entreposé sans fonctionner, il y a de grandes chances qu'elle soit épuisée. Ca coute pass chère et ça ne peut qu'améliorer les choses.


----------



## philbeg64 (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour a toutes et tous,

je viens de tester les barettes avec memtest, aucun soucis de ce coté la.
Je désespère un peu ...
Je vais voir du coté de la pile, si je parviens à en trouver une prêt de chez moi. Ceci dit le Mac reste bien à l'heure, ca montre que la pile fonctionne si je ne me trompe pas.

Je teste quand même.
Si vous avez d'autres pistes n'hésitez pas.

Merci par avance


----------



## ntx (5 Septembre 2007)

philbeg64 a dit:


> je viens de tester les barettes avec memtest, aucun soucis de ce coté la.


Es-tu sur de ton test ?  J'essayerais avec d'autres barrettes. Ca me semble plus probant.


----------



## philbeg64 (2 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de recevoir ce jour mes barrettes et la pile .... ben plus de soucis.
Je crois bien que ca devait venir de par la  .

Grand merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé !
​


----------



## voyager007 (2 Octobre 2007)

Content pour toi que ça fonctionne, concernant memtest, mes barrettes passai le test mais le G4 plantait, donc machine très sensible à la qualité de la mémoire...


----------

